# Honda help please.



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Dad has a stock 06 Rubicon. 2 things wrong. 1st is the 12v plug in isnt workin any more. Fuse maybe? Where might it be? 2nd thing is The winch isnt working. Its a warn. I know I know that could be the problem... lol. But seriously, He had this problem last year. So I tapped the thing in the back that all the winch wires attach to. Im not sure what its called. Then it started working. Then it stopped a couple months later. He had the shop put a new in / out switch and it worked again. Now once again nothing. Whats next? Would it hurt anything if I disconnected his and MY winches wires and used jumper cables from his wires to my winch and vise versa to try to eliminate things? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Depends what model warn, safe general thing to say is solenoid because warn solenoids suck but it it's an older version like my 2500 ci it could be anything.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

lol i have had these exact problems with my 07 rubi. the fuses are under the seat near the battery. my 12v outlet quit cuz the power wire on the back side broke from the wires turning with the handlebars. with my winch it was the connections at the solenoid that was the problem. they use little blade connectors and when u had the rocker switch replaced it would have came with new wires with new female connectors on them. this would have probably fixed the issue for a while. try disconnecting the wires from the solenoid at the back and clean em up with a small wire brush(like a battery post cleaner) and dielectric grease the connections and see if that works.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll let him know and we'll give it a shot.


----------



## RC51 (Sep 25, 2012)

As for the winch, you probably need a new contactor. Had one on my 2500 lb go out. replace it and now works fine.

For the 12 volt acc outlet. There is a fuse box by the battery under the seat.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

for the winch i assume it works off of key power not on its own so i would check where they spliced into the power wire they generally just tie into the ignition with those little wire tap connectors :buttkick: and they are crap give you bad connection for your winch and alot of the time they do tie into the 12v power source as it is an ignition power so should just be a rotted out wire in there where they tied it in if that is the case splice it in properly with a heat shrink connector and shouldnt have a problem again


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

not the main power for your winch by the way just the ignition power to the winch solenoid should be somewhere on the left side of the quad i had to pull the side plastic and the tank to get to mine cause i dont have that small of hands


----------

